# My Sally Field "Flying Nun" look-alike



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Resemblance?
Ok, so she's just a little baby Nigi... it'd be better if the had those Nubian ears...
But I'm a huge Sally Field fan and loved the Flying Nun... and this little doeling just always seems to look like this... maybe I should have named her Sally...
Just thought it was cute


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

OMG !!!!!

That is hysterical!!!!! Very very cute! Thx for the laugh.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Absolutely adorable-what a great comparison! That is too , too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...too cute......... :greengrin:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Very cute  I have a doeling that looks like that too.

Looks like she's gonna take flight any minute.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes cute and :hi5: for thinking of it. MissMM you have one too-precious look. :thumbup:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

ha ha ha....
your little one looks even more like Sally!! The white coloring really makes them look alike!!
LOL!


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Bwahahahaha..... thanks folks i needed that


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG....Too funny! Adorable little girls even with the airplane look! :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol i has one too.. its the el-plane


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Ahhh they're so cute!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww! cute airplance ears!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok - I ahve one - this is Cookie - my devil goat. We call her handlebar.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

ha-ha-- this last one wins the prize,, tooo cute, I needed my morning chuckle to get me started for my day of dog grooming,, I'm a mobile dog groomer.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Trace :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH that is so cute. Miss MM I thought that was a picture of my Thumpkin. Same color and everything. She is the only doe we are keeping this year.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

TOO CUTE! Thanks everyone for the adorable pics and a good giggle


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

OMG!!!! What a cutie...the side-by-side is hilarious!


----------

